# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a region in the shadow plane

## FaeThropp

The shadow plane is a distorted reflection of the material plane. Where there is live and light on the material plane, there is destruction, (un-)death and darkness on the shadow plane. Oceans might be bottemless pits, deserts blacks seas and cities only ruins with walking undead and other unholy creatures. I suggest a challenge to map a region on the material (normal) plane (or grap something you've already done?) and remap it on the shadow plane. Things can get really rough and ugly there and even the distances don't have to agree. I'd really like to see some interpretations of this topic.

----------


## Azélor

> the distances don't have to agree


I like that. Though my vision of the shadow plane is less creepy, just very blurry. 
Reminds me of Dark souls (2).
See that tiny faraway tower at the top of the cliff? Climb a few steps, you've reach the top already and the tower is huge from up close.

----------


## FaeThropp

Nice example for the distorted metric! I guess it depends on which description of the shadow plane you rely on. I thought of the one from Pathfinder. Here it is connected to the plane of negative energy, while the material plane is connected to the plane of positive energy. Thus the shadow plane is the dark reflection of the material plane and therefore rather destructive and creepy.

----------


## Adfor

I really like this idea, I have a Pathfinder campaign that is helping me build my world, and one of my over-arching villains is based in the Shadow Plane.  This could be really fun me thinks.

----------

